# [Fixed] emoticons not working



## HJ (25 Nov 2011)

There would appear to be a number of the emoticons not working

http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/biggrin.gif
http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/RpS_razz.gif
http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/wave.gif

etc are throwing 404 errors


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2011)

Only the middle one is not working for me..


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

Same problem as reported here:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/pictures-in-threads.90668/

I need to run a replacement query to update the file location. After that they should display okay.


----------

